# Here it is! The Staebell Mega-Humidor and collection



## BamaDoc77

After a long tedious wait, here she is in all 7 feet of glory..set at 65/65. I could "almost get my collection in there, but not quite.


----------



## Scott W.

Damn bro....I am more than mpressed. Well done n the collection and the humi. Enjoy both!


----------



## huskers

Im speechless...........Beyond nice humidor and a cigar collection that rivals the humidor.

wow


----------



## dj1340

Now , that's nice!!


----------



## edwardsdigital

Just wow....


----------



## slimjim32

Beautiful!


----------



## rise

Is there a "drool" emoticon?


Awesome.


----------



## Gordo1473

holy hell. wow!!!! nice collection


----------



## Gdaddy

Looking at the door edge it appears to be insulted? That had to run some serious $$


----------



## T3Hunter

That is unbelievable. Thanks for sharing, great humidor, great stash, and even better together.


----------



## Nature

........ Still picking my jaw up off the floor.
That is gorgeous!! And a mighty fine collection to fill it with too! Daaaanng!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DMS7502

wow!! fantastic humi, and an even better collection!!


----------



## ezlevor

meh... I've seen better. 

yeah who am I kidding... that's incredible.


----------



## RayJax

I don't think words can express the awesomeness you have just posted! Your stash is amazing and that humidor is just unbelievable!


----------



## soxnationsmoker

:jaw: as stated above VERY nice humidor and collection!!


----------



## Archun

Yes, there is. Here are 2 for both of us...:drool::drool:
Nice (not so little) private B&M you got there!


rise said:


> Is there a "drool" emoticon?
> 
> Awesome.


----------



## CeeGar

Beautiful cabinet, Doc. Looks like you may need another one to match!


----------



## nfusion770

At first I thought- nice humidor. Then my jaw dropped when I saw it filled- good grief. Then I thought the same thing Colin did, looks like you need another.

Wow- that is very impressive. Congrats.


----------



## shakinghorizons

Words cannot describe the amount of awesomeness in this thread.


----------



## D307P

nfusion770 said:


> At first I thought- nice humidor. Then my jaw dropped when I saw it filled- good grief. Then I thought the same thing Colin did, looks like you need another.
> 
> Wow- that is very impressive. Congrats.


Dave, I tried to send you a PM, but it says your Puff mail box is full.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Thanks guys for all the kind words. Maybe I can get a good camera and show yall how deep this thing is. I think I can still play tetris with it and squeeze in another 20 boxes or so.


----------



## raycarlo

(raycarlo off changing pants)


----------



## inkNcigars914

wow:jaw:


----------



## paulb1970

wow!!..............


----------



## teamgotoil

Wow!!! Awesome humidor. And, I think that collection of smokes is lager than most of the B&M's I have been into!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I am not worthy :bowdown:


----------



## Pudge

oh fudge can i be your best friend


----------



## zgnombies

Wow. That is quite the collection. Beautiful looking humidor as well.


----------



## jhedrick83

Knew I should have gone to med school! Congrats Doc, probably one of the best looking Humidors I've seen. Enjoy!


----------



## pippin925

Beautiful cabinet and an incredible collection to fill it with. Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## bluesman.54

You could ALMOST get your collection in there? WOW! Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## eljimmy

WOW!!! I dont think you have enough cigars. :wacko: lol


----------



## jeffmn

Very nice collection and gorgeous humidor


----------



## teamgotoil

Beautiful! Pipe dream, I mean cigar dream for me!


----------



## Griffin2020

That is a stunning humidor.

Is that the same unit that they have shown on their website? (Texas Mesquite paneling)
I would love to have a unit that size...but I have a feeling that my wife would divorce me, as my CAS would be much more prevalent than it is currently (and as it is, if she had any idea what I spend on cigars every month, she would pitch a fit).


----------



## BamaDoc77

Griffin2020 said:


> That is a stunning humidor.
> 
> Is that the same unit that they have shown on their website? (Texas Mesquite paneling)
> I would love to have a unit that size...but I have a feeling that my wife would divorce me, as my CAS would be much more prevalent than it is currently (and as it is, if she had any idea what I spend on cigars every month, she would pitch a fit).


Thanks. Actually it is black Walnut and the panels are burlwood.


----------



## RJ-Harder

omg...


----------



## Regiampiero

And I thought I had issues with my modest 350 cigar collection. You're way gone sir! 

I'm so jealous...I'm getting one...no, be responsible..."my precious". 

OK...I'm has gone as you!


----------



## tfkirk

:faint: WOW Nice setup and love the same kind of smokes if you need somewhere to keep the rest of your collection I can help. Good luck


----------



## Stonedog

Nice... You understand that nearly all of us here on puff are wicked jealous, right?


----------



## harley33

Very nice Doc. Money well spent. Enjoy!


----------



## asmartbull

Just stunning....
Need to decide to go that route or convert a closet...

Looks great


----------



## USHOG

I can only say that that is one heck of a set up you have. Very nice


----------



## marc in nola

This brought a tear to my eye


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

asmartbull said:


> Just stunning....
> Need to decide to go that route or convert a closet...
> 
> Looks great


I like the convert a closet idea. Now that I think of it my lady is out of town this weekend....
What is it that they say about asking for forgiveness?
Great stash BamaDoc!!


----------



## bullitt5561

Awe...some


----------



## LARAIDER

Bob Staebell the gentleman who made the humi is a "Cigar" genius, I have 2 aristocrat end tables from Bob and the set and forget humidification system that are in them are pure genius. If you are ever in Dallas stop by their shop they are very friendly.


----------



## ev3

AWE... and then SOME!!! Impressive and envious. Makes me wonder what the heck you were using before to store your stash.

What's the longest aged box you have in there? With a collection that big it seems like you can forget a few for a couple of years. What would you say is your most prized, smoke-it-on-a-special-occasion-only cigar?

Sorry for all the questions, but how many sticks do you get to enjoy a day? And does your wife have a sister? It takes an incredible woman to allow a man to indulge in this hobby/lifestyle at the level you are at. Freakin' incredible!


----------



## AndrewV

Speechless! And it didn't even fit the whole collection... :rotfl:


----------



## ichett

That is one serious Collection! 

I'd almost do anything for a box of Bolivar or even just couple of sticks.


----------



## Habano

@BamaDoc77 how many boxes and jars do you currently have in there now?

I'm trying to get a feel for how many boxes and etc a cabinet of this size would fit. I am trying to decide to either go this route or wait and till we build our new house which will have a walk in slash wine room as well.

Also, it looks this is just RH controlled right? Not temperature controlled? Where I live, I'd have no need for temperature control.

Thanks Doc and very very beautiful. I love the walnut as well. Tough choice between walnut and mahogany for me.


----------



## BamaDoc77

Starbuck said:


> @BamaDoc77 how many boxes and jars do you currently have in there now?
> 
> I'm trying to get a feel for how many boxes and etc a cabinet of this size would fit. I am trying to decide to either go this route or wait and till we build our new house which will have a walk in slash wine room as well.
> 
> Also, it looks this is just RH controlled right? Not temperature controlled? Where I live, I'd have no need for temperature control.
> 
> Thanks Doc and very very beautiful. I love the walnut as well. Tough choice between walnut and mahogany for me.


Ive got about 200-250 boxes in there I would guess. Mine IS RH and Temp comtrolled. I need the temp control here in Alabama. THANKS!


----------



## Habano

BamaDoc77 said:


> Ive got about 200-250 boxes in there I would guess. Mine IS RH and Temp comtrolled. I need the temp control here in Alabama. THANKS!


Very helpful Doc and thanks for confirming. Now I just need to see how many boxes I have myself. Sadly I have no clue. Lol.

Totally forgot you were in Bama so I don't blame you for getting the temp controlled unit. Down there, it is a must.


----------



## Harley3381

That's a nice cabinet Doc! Love the burlwood, probably my favorite looking wood. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Hubby

Holy Crap... Now that is AWESOME... I should print out those pictures and carry them around with me!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Thanks guys!


----------



## CigarPastor

This thread has made me realize something incredible......my dreams are too small!


----------



## procoelho

Wordless... Just perfect :hail:


----------



## erosing

That's beautiful.


----------



## KenC

Holy Smokes!!


----------



## felker14

Astounding! On average, how long do you age your boxes before enjoying? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JustinThyme

Holy sheep shit batman!


----------



## bretted432

Excellent Collection


----------



## NYmike106

Wow, thats just beautiful


----------



## Cigar5150

Wow! Absolutely incredible. An amazing goal to aspire to.


----------



## Gerace716

Wow!!! Now that is a cigar collection! Hope to have half that one day lol.


----------



## Fire23

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## quo155

I see someone resurrected this old thread...pretty cool looking humidor!

However, that has GOT to be the _smallest_ humidor I have ever seen.

.
..
...
Awesome BamaDoc!


----------



## bigLuke5595

Lolol +! for thread mining :thumb: cool humi, I bet that was expensive as hell though


----------



## Mauiraindakine

BamaDoc77 said:


> After a long tedious wait, here she is in all 7 feet of glory..set at 65/65. I could "almost get my collection in there, but not quite.


Wow Doc! Customs guys are even drooling and impressed! Hahaha


----------



## BamaDoc77

I'm now onto Staebell #2


----------



## Habana Mike

BamaDoc77 said:


> I'm now onto Staebell #2


We gonna get pics of the new one too? I'm sure it has got to be at least as awesome as #1 !


----------



## NormH3

I have to ask, why would anyone need that many cigars? Unless you are planning on aging them and opening up your own shop sometime. Just curious.


----------



## woodted

NormH3 said:


> I have to ask, why would anyone need that many cigars?


Blasphemy!! :lol:


----------



## NormH3

woodted said:


> Blasphemy!! :lol:


I figured it was, but still had to ask.


----------



## BamaDoc77

NormH3 said:


> I have to ask, why would anyone need that many cigars? Unless you are planning on aging them and opening up your own shop sometime. Just curious.


Because I smoke cigars, plus they are good investments should I decide to sell some one day. As I also do with wines and old Porsches, not much different...did I mention I love cigars too?


----------



## serenomike

BamaDoc77 said:


> Because I smoke cigars, plus they are good investments should I decide to sell some one day. As I also do with wines and old Porsches, not much different...did I mention I love cigars too?


Let the man live! My dad has an 80 something turbo with a lot of work into it, what a fun car to drive


----------



## NormH3

BamaDoc77 said:


> Because I smoke cigars, plus they are good investments should I decide to sell some one day. As I also do with wines and old Porsches, not much different...did I mention I love cigars too?


OK....very good. Totally understand.


----------



## Spooky

Jealous!!!!!!
And to think, I start getting excited when my two 50 stick boxes are full.


----------



## Panderson85

Just ordered a Majestic Armoire 24" in black walnut for my 30th birthday. The wait is going to be brutal!


----------

